# I think I need a new nickname for Fat Walter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

not so fat anymore


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great. You have been so good for him twyla! I think "HW" for handsome Walter.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know the back story, but I'm assuming when you got him he was obese and you have slimmed him down? If that's the case I would keep the name as both ironic because he's not "fat" but also a reminder of where he has come?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Some how Walter always managed to look slim, this is him on the day he came home, he's lost three pounds he weighed 17lbs


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

How about Fit Walter?


Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I think I'll be using Big Boy for now, Walter still needs to shed 2 more pounds or his ideal weight according to the vet is 12 lbs.

He is my handsome boy though


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh Twyla, he's beautiful!! I do like Lily's suggestion, HW for Handsome Walter. Just because he definitely is so handsome!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Trixie and Catherine, Walter is a handsome boy. He was a handful when I brought him home but he is finally settling in. No bitring or scratching me at mealtime anymore.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just want to say, Kudos to you. Safely getting a 'fluffy' cat to a healthy weight is not easy. Most folks don't realize just how carefully you must work at that. Dogs are so much easier than cats. So, again, Kudos on a great job with such a handsome little man!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is looking very good! He looks very pleased too! Life is good for your 'Big Boy'!!!!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> Just want to say, Kudos to you. Safely getting a 'fluffy' cat to a healthy weight is not easy. Most folks don't realize just how carefully you must work at that. Dogs are so much easier than cats. So, again, Kudos on a great job with such a handsome little man!


Thanks BK, It was really hard for him to shed the pounds. I was worried about Fatty liver disease, my vet diabetes. Turns out Walt has Megacolon, he unable to pass his stool easily ( it's way more scary complicated than that) but his new high fiber diet like I said has done wonders. He still tries to eat the dogs food but I have been diligent, and I have a much happier boy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks MollyMuiMa, he is a sweet sassy boy


----------

